

Odrive - zeeshanm
http://www.odrive.com/

======
tekknolagi
What is this? It appears down.

~~~
juliamak
Sorry folks but it's back up now. But on a more exciting note - thanks for
whoever that shared us here on HN. odrive is a new app that is currently in
beta - it gives you a folder to sync all your apps and cloud storage in one
place. Right now it connects to Dropbox, Google Drive, One Drive, Facebook and
Instagram. Our team is working on more integrations and would love to get as
much feedback as possible! Check us out :)

